# How to dual boot with Windows 7?



## usernamekiran (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello,
I have a laptop with bundled Windows 7. I want to dual boot it with FreeBSD 11. Till now, I used to dual/multi boot using Linux. Basically, I used to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with appropriate entries so that I could get the option of all three OS at the time of boot. But with this laptop, I want to use only Win 7, and FreeBSD 11.2 stable.

What should I do while installing, or after the installation so that I can get the option on startup to choose an OS to boot with? This laptop doesnt have UEFI.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## puretone (Aug 14, 2018)

If your Windows 7 installation is still alive, EasyBCD will solve your problem(s) apparently.


----------

